# Disposing of caps



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm assuming old capacitors shouldn't go into normal garbage. Can they just be dropped into the battery recycling bin at Staples or is there some other place they need to go for recycling?


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Unless they are PCB filled, no worries.

Recycling centres don't take individual components, I've tried.

Cheers!


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Or unless there not drained...


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> Or unless there not drained...


Drained of what? Electrons?

The materials inside any cap I've ever heard of are not especially hazardous. They contain things like ceramic, thin films of plastic with coatings of metal, mica, tantalum, ordinary paper, etc.

I think there may be some confusion here with the large capacitors used in the electrical industry around giant transformers and motors that are filled with cooling oil that once contained PCB's that now are banned.

Different type of cap. Apples and oranges.

I've been working with and studying electronics for over 40 years and have never heard any talk of special disposal needs for ordinary electronic capacitors. I suppose you could make an argument over the oil in old paper-in-oil caps used in very old vintage equipment but they rarely are found nowadays anyway.

IMHO

Wild Bill

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Im thinking drained of voltage...ZAP!!!!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Good to know. Thanks Bill.


----------

